# Scout Update/dog whisperer



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

As many of you know, Scout was diagnosed with mast cell cancer in September, stage 2, high grade. He had surgery to remove the tumor on his face but they were unable to get clean margins. 7 months ago, the vet told us we'd be lucky if he lived 6 more months. He's snoozing at my feet right now . 

We chose the chemo route and he'll have his last round next week. He will also have a slew of tests to determine what the cancer is up to. We've also been Doing lots of holistic things. He has fantastic days and so-so days but the good far outweighs the bad. Every second of the last six months have been a blessing. We have decided we will keep up his OTC meds, holistic things and food changes but no matter what the results say we are done with chemo and/or surgeries. Don't get me wrong, we want him to be by our side for a long, long long time more and we have many more adventures planned. And, he's been doing so well that we're hoping the test results are fantastic! 

I wish so badly that he could tell us what he wants. So...at the urging of a great friend, we're taking him on Friday to an animal communicator. This is TOTALLY out of my norm but after hearing several trusted people talk about their experiences...I really want to be open to it and just see where it goes. 

Has anyone ever done this? Any stories would be greatly appreciated.

Hugs, love and prayers to all who have battled cancer or are currently battling it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've totally used an animal communicator with my goldens/cat. The first session was when my golden gal was in critical condition at the hospital. I've done subsequent sessions when I had one rescue picking on another. Now I do monthly check-ins with my crew. With each of my pets, she was quickly able to zero in on confirmed physical ailments/traits in each without being provided details along with zeroing in on personality quirks.

ETA: great to hear that Scout is beating the odds!


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Everyone I talk to who's done it says virtually the same thing! 

And we're over the moon that right now he's beating the odds! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Keep us updated, it sounds really interesting. I'm super curious what they say.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Scout, he is a fighter. Hope you get answers on your questions on Friday. Please update.


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm super curious too! I will definitely update everyone. I'm kind of a skeptic but I love scout so much that if there's even an inkling of a chance that he might be able to communicate something to me via this woman, I am more than willing to take a chance. 

Even if he has something less than insightful to say, it still might be neat to hear if what she conjures up is close to what is going on in his life. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

